
Canned Emails – a minimal site with prewritten emails Open Source - niksmac
http://canned-emails.lightrains.com/
======
HappyTypist
I don't want to be negative, but I have to wonder about the utility of this.
When you're communicating, you're not writing code but also expressing a tone.

